# Where to get an OTTB



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What part of the country are you in?


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

The only 2 I know of depending on where you're at are:
CANTER
New Vocations Racehorse Adoption Program


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You don't need to adopt or even purchase from a rescue. There are plenty of TBs done with their racing careers that you can see, ride, and vet, who won't cost you a boatload of money.

I won't get a horse from a rescue. If I can't have the horse outright, I'm not taking it home. As for any 'rescue' that expects you to take a horse sight unseen, run far and fast away from them!


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I went to the actual racetrack, and as soon as trainers saw me looking at one horse, they were coming up telling me about their horses for sale. Very motivated sellers!

They are everywhere. At my barn, a little less than half of them are OTTBs. Just do a search through the classifieds for TB's, and many of them will be exracers.


----------



## SummerBreeze (Jun 17, 2010)

I am in North Carolina. I don't mind traveling a state or two away to look at a horse. Thank you for the confirmation on not buying a horse "sight unseen". Many of the websites I was looking at make it seem like buyig a horse that way is a normal thing to do.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Summer, was it by any chance AC4H (Another Chance for Horses)? They're pretty much just a brokerage for slaughter bound horses. There is an actual rescue, but the real money is made by suckering people into buying high priced, broken down horses.

I'm in VA. I got my ex racer from his trainer, who claimed him in a stakes race. He's the horse in my avatar. Lovely, sound, sane, and kind. Beautiful horse with an equally beautiful personality, and I got to meet him before anything was decided.

TBs are a dime a dozen, which is unfortunate in a way, but very fortunate for those of us looking for a good, inexpensive animal.


----------



## SummerBreeze (Jun 17, 2010)

The name of the farm I was looking at is Bits and Bytes Farm, GA. It is easy to find if you google it. Interesting website, worth looking at. 

So, you said you bought your OTTB from a trainer. How does one go about finding a reputable trainer? Thank you for all the advice. I trust the information I get off this forum so much more then random websites!


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I found mine off www.canterusa.org but I wouldn't say I trust every/any person on there. They are horse sellers, like any other. Get professionals to evaluate the horse.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I second Bits and Bites. Also Rerun.org has a branch in VA I think.


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

*Ottb*

I just got my 6 yr old sound OTTB 2 weeks ago, by accident and FREE. On top of that her papers show that she is out of Van Nistlerooy "a 6.4 mil proven sire". 
I ended up purchasing a round pen on Craigslist that belonged to a racehorse trainer. When I explained that I was getting a young colt she immediatly started offering up some of her racers that were in pasture. She was explaining how nobody wanted thoroughbreds and trainers with financial or health issues (her case-broken hip from a stud) could not give them away. 
Post on Craigslist in Farm and Ranch or Wanted. In TX. we still have many available.
I have pictures of Faith posted.
PS- I am a former race horse owner and we also had a hard time finding good homes for some of our horses. We tended to donate most to the YMCA.
OTTB owners don't know how to find people that want to care for their former racers either.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

SummerBreeze said:


> So, you said you bought your OTTB from a trainer. How does one go about finding a reputable trainer?


Actually, I got him for free.

I heard of him by looking at the COTH Giveaways BB. Someone who is a long time member posted JJ as a giveaway. She wasn't his owner, but knew her. I got in touch, went to see him, and by the following week I had him on my trailer and coming home with me.

I'd venture a guess that most race trainers are reputable, since they're very vested in these horses.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey there, welcome to the forum! You should try this website:

Texas Ex-Racehorse Adoption - LOPE Texas, Lone Star Outreach to Place Ex-Racers

You can either go to the adoption listings or the trainer listings if you want to buy. Personally I would rather buy than adopt but that is purely personal preference. So the track in your area would be Retama Race Park or maybe Sam Houston Race Park if you don't mind driving to H-Town.

Actually, dear old Speed put me on to that website last year! Careful as it is not always updated well. My horse is still listed on there for example and I have owned her for almost a year!!

ETA: I just saw that you already got a horse, serves me right for not reading all the posts properly - ha!


----------



## ashxcx (Mar 27, 2011)

where do you live? there is a great site i can give you if you are on the east coast


----------

